# Trying to use photos in a new way



## acparsons

I've been experimenting with various ways to use photos. Here is the latest.


----------



## limr

Not really my cup of tea, but I appreciate that you're trying something different and these seem well done as far as I can tell. I'd say the third one is the most cohesive - there seems to be a clearer reason why these images are overlaid whereas the other two feel more random.


----------



## Braineack

I don't quite see how this is a new use...


----------



## waday

Definitely different! Did you have a purpose for these or were you just playing around? Either way, they're neat!


----------



## limr

Well yes, collage isn't exactly new, but if the OP has never done it, it's a new way that he is using his own photos. He's trying something that he hasn't tried before - not that _no one_ has ever tried before.


----------



## The_Traveler

There should be some intellectual relationship between the layers to make it make sense.


----------



## Braineack

limr said:


> Well yes, collage isn't exactly new, but if the OP has never done it, it's a new way that he is using his own photos. He's trying something that he hasn't tried before - not that _no one_ has ever tried before.



works for me.


----------



## 407370

Yep I like all of those.

Can you explain your process please.


----------



## acparsons

A friend in my art group is a silk screen printer. He gave me the idea of using photos to experiment with a similar kind of art. Before I do physical screen printing, I would like to work on my composition/methodology. 

The first one is a traditional Korean singer. I used common Korean traditional colors as the letters in the background. Additionally, there are Korean characters in the background, combined with the colors it resembles some on the neon signs for singing rooms that I see at night. 

The second one, represents yesterday. The trip I had and back. There is a map of the bus with my routes, the signs are what I see on my way to the bus stop, and the dog is Pastel. I figured I should have on main subject for each work.

The last one is the collage of the sings that are from my neighborhood.  I attempted to make pop art. I tried to use various colors to make it pop. The subject represents an the obsession with cosmetics/beauty that I see around the city. 

Process: I made photos/parts of photos into Photoshop brushes and went from there.


----------



## Tony9113

acparsons said:


> A friend in my art group is a silk screen printer. He gave me the idea of using photos to experiment with a similar kind of art. Before I do physical screen printing, I would like to work on my composition/methodology.
> 
> The first one is a traditional Korean singer. I used common Korean traditional colors as the letters in the background. Additionally, there are Korean characters in the background, combined with the colors it resembles some on the neon signs for singing rooms that I see at night.
> 
> The second one, represents yesterday. The trip I had and back. There is a map of the bus with my routes, the signs are what I see on my way to the bus stop, and the dog is Pastel. I figured I should have on main subject for each work.
> 
> The last one is the collage of the sings that are from my neighborhood.  I attempted to make pop art. I tried to use various colors to make it pop. The subject represents an the obsession with cosmetics/beauty that I see around the city.
> 
> Process: I made photos/parts of photos into Photoshop brushes and went from there.



The pics are awesome!
Especially liked the second pic!
Wanted to achieve the same effect collage, but the easiest way was ams-collage.com


----------

